

Forrst: Stack Overflow Meets Tumblr - kylebragger
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/forrst_stack_overflow_meets_tumblr.php

======
biggitybones
I saw this at the New York Tech Meetup and thought it looked awesome. I think
he said the waiting list is something on the order of 10,000 people (but he's
letting in a bunch every day).

He couldn't have explained it better - it's a place where developers can feel
comfortable posting code and tech advice among their techy friends. Great
idea, and awesome design as well.

~~~
kylebragger
Thanks so much. I'm thrilled it's been so well received thus far. (NYTM turned
out pretty well given my anxious nature when speaking)

~~~
innonate
you did awesome there. and Forrst rocks!

------
burke
I don't think I would have clicked this if I didn't recognize the name from
the shirt Gary Vaynerchuk was wearing at RailsConf. See? T-Shirts are useful.

------
davidw
The name makes me think of Forst beer: <http://www.forst.it/> which is brewed
up in the middle of the Alpine, German-speaking part of Italy.

------
duck
I like the idea of this site Kyle and the design is awesome. If it works like
it sounds, this will a great fit with developers. How long have you been
working on this? I am applying now.

~~~
kylebragger
Thank you! I've been working on it since January. It's been really interesting
building a product aimed at developers and designers; we can be a pretty vocal
bunch. Luckily, so far, it's been awesome.

------
bjplink
I've only been a member for a few weeks but I'm beginning to notice a positive
influence on my work as a result of Forrst.

Most of my jobs lean towards the role of a developer and not a designer
anymore, but since I joined Forrst I've gone into my few design tasks with
more focus on quality and detail. I'm experiencing a new found motivation to
put extra time and effort into details knowing I intend to post something for
others to see (and critique or praise) now.

~~~
kylebragger
Humbled to hear that.

------
barredo
Forrst guys, you need to buy forsst.com asap, I've just misspelled it 3 times.

~~~
kylebragger
Done and done.

------
sirn
This sounds like a good idea. One question, though, I have this long list of
"solutions" that is not strictly code or design, but still related (the "I
just managed to jump through hoops to make this thing works, gotta write it
down"-type), how does it fit within Forrst's content types, or it does not?

~~~
kylebragger
Interesting. I think even if you posted it as a code post and just included a
couple snippets, with the tips as the description, that'd work just fine.

------
njohnw
Great site and a great community that keeps adding fresh content (a la HN).
There's a solid mix of designer & developer related news and I always seem to
find myself learning something new when I visit the site. Keep up the good
work guys!

~~~
jmahoney
Agreed. I've found myself checking forrst first thing every morning. It's
inspired me to actually get on with a few personal projects.

------
kmfrk
Sounds like the dribbble of programming. Not that it's a bad thing.

~~~
cfpg
There's also plenty of design related posts or "snaps".

~~~
kmfrk
It seems more versatile, yes. I don't know if that dilutes or improves the
service, though.

------
csmeder
Does any one have invites? email: username @gmail.com

~~~
iamdave
I was literally two seconds away from clicking reply with the comment 'wow,
you must have been the FIRST person to sign up to gmail to get that username',
and then I felt a gear turn in my head.

~~~
csmeder
Haha, maybe I should have used brackets? <my username> @gmail.com

I hope username@gmail.com didn't get an invite instead of me, I should check
my account.

------
idan
I'd also love an invite. email is (my username) at gazit.me

